# Hario Slim



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Took mine apart to clean before posting but not the top burr slides out the holder and doesn't stay put. Watched a video online and it seems to slot in place but mine comes out whenever you turn the grinder the right way up. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Took mine apart to clean before posting but not the top burr slides out the holder and doesn't stay put. Watched a video online and it seems to slot in place but mine comes out whenever you turn the grinder the right way up. Any suggestions?


Mine is wrapped in a impromptu carpet tape shim to stop it wobbling.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I had a wee shim in there before and it was fine but after taking it out for a clean it won't stay in. Ok for use as the grind catcher holds it I place but it comes out soon add you unscrew it


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

How about getting a washer?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I don't see how that would help.

What holds your upper burr in place? Does it just slot in and stay there?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, its friction fit.

There are notches, but those are to stop the burr rotating when grinding.

The burr isn't a perfect fit, and screwing in the pot at the bottom is supposed to stop it moving when under-load.

Basically, if it doesn't fit, it needs to be shimmed with some tape or a rubber washer to provide friction.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeebsy what about trying one of the rubber O rings you got with the Hausgrind that hold the catch up put around the outer burr of the Hario to see if that gives an ok friction fit?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's fixed now - three wraps of paper got it in securely. Would need to be a pretty thin o ring


----------

